# Word of the Day - Dustup



## Jace (Mar 24, 2022)

Word of the Day- Dustup...n.

Def.: A row; argument

There was quite a Dustup between the two opponents.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 24, 2022)

Looking at our coffee table, with the sun shining on it, I’d better get busy and dustup.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 24, 2022)

Despite the efforts of others, to keep things calm and friendly, on holidays,

those two guests often cause a _dustup_ at any gathering they both attend.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 24, 2022)

Forums like ours, often have _dustups._

@Pappy 
Are you trying to start one, on this thread?

When someone does start one, things calm down and resume routinely,
_after the dust settles!  _


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 24, 2022)

Two clouds engaged in a dustup, each claiming their dust and dirt formed a better rain cloud!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 24, 2022)

I live alone so that way, there's no dustup if I fail to dust up. After all, this is my role model -


----------



## Bretrick (Mar 25, 2022)

There is always a dustup when her family gets together with my family.


----------



## Bretrick (Mar 25, 2022)

Carlton FC  playing against Richmond FC? There's going to be a dustup for sure.


----------



## Jace (Mar 25, 2022)

All great responses!


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 25, 2022)

Daughter is never happy unless she is causing a family dustup.


----------

